# Brax Helix H1000 Esprit



## EternalGraphics808 (Apr 28, 2009)

Great amp.

Brax Helix H1000 Esprit (Audison Sinfoni McIntosh) | eBay


----------



## ghettocowboy (May 31, 2008)

Yes, I saw that. I want the Genesis class A on top


----------

